# 85 gr frangible 9mm for target practice?



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yesterday at the range I asked for a couple boxes of 9mm. The guy at the counter asked me if my gun was new. I said no. (I'm using a borrowed, Ruger p85). He said they had some lighter, frangible 9mm for me and he tried to make it sound like that was a good thing. I asked how light. He said 85 gr. I said I'd like to stick with 115 gr. He muttered something about how they are running low on 115 gr, but gave me a couple boxes anyway. 

Does anybody here shoot 85 gr? If that's all they have the next time I go, is there a downside to it?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never used it, but I do believe that the Air Marshall's do. 

Sounds like the guy at the range was wanting to get rid of it and was upset that you didn't buy it. I've never heard of anyone using it at a range anyways.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The downside is that it probably will not have the same impact point as your usual ammunition. It will hit the target in a different place—probably lower. (Yes, lower.)
That can't be good for your practice regimen, or for your confidence.


I suggest that one should always practice with ammunition that comes very ballistically close to one's normal "go to war" ammunition.
It should have the same impact point, and the same recoil effect.


----------

